# Looking to buy R35



## Stuartwatson1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi. I am looking to buy a late 2009 onwards. I have a budget of 40k max.
Colour is not an issue white is preferable but not worried. 
Must be in good condition and FSH and have the upgrades done.
Anywhere I'm Scotland would be great but willing to travel down south.
Send me a message or WhatsApp pictures if you have anything 07843434884


----------

